
Ask HN: Do you freelance? - sharemywin
What types of skills do you have?<p>How much time per week do you spend on it?<p>How do you find customers? personal network?<p>Do you use a marketplace?<p>How much do you charge?<p>What kind of Software Services do you use&#x2F;pay for? for invoices, etc?
======
sharemywin
I thought this might be interesting to see how many different types of
freelances on on here.

Me personally I don't, but I've been thinking about starting.

Any recommendations of where to start looking for information on freelancing.
other than fill out an upwork profile.

~~~
Cozumel
Avoid upwork ( see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12773282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12773282)
) actually most of those freelancer sites are all the same, it's a race to the
bottom, you're competing with people in third world countries who can happily
live on $2 a day! Your best bet for business is friends, family, acquaintances
etc

